# Game 51: Chicago Bulls @ Phoenix Suns (2/11)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (39-11) vs Chicago Bulls (28-23) *

*When: Sunday, February 11th
Time: 6:00 Arizona
Tv: FSN AZ*
*Previous Meeting: 97-96 Suns *








*(*Game featured on ESPN*)*

*Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *

1. *Bug Ben. *
_Ben Gordon has a nack for lighting the Suns up.
I'm fine with that, as long as the Suns have enough
to counter. Suns must make it difficult for him. _

2. *Pound the Boards.  *
_The Bulls are a great offensive rebounding team, Suns
have to control the boards or this will greatly improve
the Bulls chances of winning. _

3. *Don't Protest, CONTEST!  *
_The Bulls love their jumpshot. They really don't have any
inside presences. If you can get your hand up and bug their shots,
they should beable to come away with a win. _









*(Suns have been placed on ELEVATED)*

*Clipboard Notes:*









 *Suns Review *


> Phoenix, Feb. 9 (AP) -- Steve Nash didn't play Friday night. Joe Johnson did. Boy, he did.
> 
> Against a Phoenix team he helped reach the Western Conference finals two years ago, Johnson scored 17 of his 32 points in the fourth quarter Friday night to lead the Atlanta Hawks to a 120-111 victory over the Nash-less Suns.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Raja Bell vs Ben Gordon*_ 

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Chicago Bulls Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Scott Skiles*​


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

I'd put this at high. Chicago Bulls have something to prove, the Suns Chemistry is out of whack and recovering and we may be in a slump at the present. I think it'll be a close match, but you never know how a game that's close can end. Especially with Barbosa winning the game last time.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow nice game thread man...Suns are gonna kill the bulls tomorrow, cuz I'm actually gonna get to watch this one on TV. 115-101


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Small updates on Nash and Thomas..

link



> Improving Nash likely to play Sunday
> D'Antoni says point guard will play 'as soon as he's ready to go'
> Paul Coro
> The Arizona Republic
> ...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Wow nice game thread man...Suns are gonna kill the bulls tomorrow, cuz I'm actually gonna get to watch this one on TV. 115-101





Yeah, I just found out it's on ESPN.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

If Nash plays, it'll be close and we MIGHT, MIGHT come out on top. If Nash doens't play, we're done for.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/44654/20070211/nash_likely_to_miss_sundays_game_with_bulls/

Looks like you'll be without Nash once again. I couldn't handle the excuse against Portland, but against Chicago I'm not sure how you win without him.

Also, Seuss, I've dropped by and said this before, but major props on your game threads.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Just saw this.. Nash is out, but Diaw is doubtful as well


Unless something changed between now and when this was posted..


link


> The Suns are probably going to be without their top two playmakers for tonight's home game against Chicago.
> 
> Steve Nash has been ruled out to play tonight because of ongoing problems with his right shoulder. Boris Diaw is doubtful to play after his lower right back spasms worsened today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Just saw this.. Nash is out, but Diaw is doubtful as well
> 
> 
> Unless something changed between now and when this was posted..
> ...



WOW......Suns are SCREWED if Diaw and Nash don't play. 

I'll be very impressed if the Suns win or only lose by single digits.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

No Nash, No Diaw.

Marcus Banks will get the start.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

oh man, not looking so good right now, bulls getting all the 3s and dunks/lay ups they want right now. No defense, and worse, no nash and diaw is terrible, banks aint going to cut it, neither is anyone else really getting it on right now for the suns.

Watching game with bulls anouncers, eh, dont like the dissing of the suns by them on every play lol

56 - 49 bulls


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

bircan said:


> oh man, not looking so good right now, bulls getting all the 3s and dunks/lay ups they want right now. No defense, and worse, no nash and diaw is terrible, banks aint going to cut it, neither is anyone else really getting it on right now for the suns.
> 
> *Watching game with bulls anouncers, eh, dont like the dissing of the suns by them on every play lol*
> 
> 56 - 49 bulls



What are they saying? 

It doesn't mean much come from a bunch of homers. Those guys are hard to listen to if you're
not a Chicago Bulls fan. 

Someone has to spark this team if they are going to win or atleast have a chance to win.
Amare or Marion have to step it up. I'm dissapointed in Shawn because he hasn't been 
playing at the level I know he can. Maybe he can block Tyrus or something to energize this
team and then let Amare take over. That leads me to my next thought, why the hell isn't
Amare touching the ball EVERYTIME down the floor? Ben Wallace can't even dream of stopping
him. He needs to score 30+ if the Suns have a chance to win.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Don't look now guys but were only down by 5...97-92


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

the rattler said:


> Don't look now guys but were only down by 5...97-92





What a idiotic substitution by D'Antoni. 

He should have just let Amare finish the game. Taking him out and then
they made a run and the game was over..........He makes some of the dumbest 
mistakes.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

You gotta love the effort they gave no matter how it turned out there in the end. Early on, they fell down, fought their way got back in, and showed quite a bit in this game. At least, in my opinion. 

Marcus Banks has been playing a lot better, too. Ssid it, a 1,000 times, We will need him. 

Bell is struggling badly, right now. Marion's doing his annual string of disappearing acts at a certain point in the season, as of late. Better now than later, for both actually.

Our double digit loss streak ended today also.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> You gotta love the effort they gave no matter how it turned out there in the end. Early on, they fell down, fought their way got back in, and showed quite a bit in this game. At least, in my opinion.
> 
> Marcus Banks has been playing a lot better, too. Ssid it, a 1,000 times, We will need him.
> 
> ...


We can't be too upset with him. He has been rebounding and defending, he just hasn't
kept up his scoring. I think that can be attributed to Nash out. You saw tonight he just
hasn't get enough open shots and shots all together. But 18rebs, 4asst, 4stls I will take
from The Matrix. 

Now lets pray that Nash and Diaw are ready to go against Seattle. I don't know if I can stomach another loss to a pathetic team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> We can't be too upset with him. He has been rebounding and defending, he just hasn't
> kept up his scoring. I think that can be attributed to Nash out. You saw tonight he just
> hasn't get enough open shots and shots all together. But 18rebs, 4asst, 4stls I will take
> from The Matrix.
> ...


This is true. And I also thought his final numbers were closer to 9-12 pts. Oopsy. I knew he rebounded well this game though. Probably used to seeing him be more active offensively too.

I wouldn't mind them sitting out that game. Or at least Diaw could play that game, keep Nash out again. Nash will then go to ASG, probably not play a whole lot, and then get ready for the last 30 or so games stretch after that. If it were a playoff game, he said he could've played so.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Nash will be back when he's ready and I would rather Nash sit right now than have an injured Steve Nash come playoff time...

Tonights loss kind of sucked but we just suck it up and move on to the next game...

We're going to be ok here...


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I suppose we can use this string of games with Nash out as a test to see which of our players can still be productive without him. Thus far, offensively, it's seemed to be Amare, Leandro, and a little bit of Marcus Banks. Shawn and Raja both rely on Nash a lot to get them open shots... and James Jones just hasn't seemed to be hitting anything lately. (Again)

And... of course... Pat Burke! WOoOoO!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Burke hit the side of the backboard when he tried a 3.

I guess, his power only works in mop up time


Bell had some good looks, just wasn't hitting. Wonder if that knee is still bothering him?


----------

